# Multi-colored Shirts?



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

From CNN.com:

Thrown into the volatile mix are a group of protesters who called themselves the Multicolored Shirts, made up of mainly middle-class city dwellers, who took to the streets in large numbers Friday. They are not pro- or anti-government, but simply want the government to shut down the Reds to end the violence and interruptions to daily life.

On TV, Thai PM speaks about tensions - CNN.com

Why can't we all live together in peace and harmony? Let's abandon this madness and have a summer of love.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

It seems to be approaching the point of no return, with entrenched positions on all sides. The Thai penchant for compromise is currently being outweighed by the need to save face. The media is increasingly discussing north-south distribution of wealth problems, rural and urban working class v. middle class elite dlifferences - yes these have long been divisive issues (where haven't they), but the worry is that the current stand-off has exacerbated them. And no concrete solutions are being proposed, just inflammatory rhetoric and soundbite, simplistic goals (elections, burn Thaksin at the stake, etc). Even if parliament is dissolved tomorrow and fresh elections held, the bad feeling is hardly going to vanish overnight, whoever wins.

The odds on a military coup are increasing daily.


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

I don’t think that Thailand can afford a another military coup but as time is going on I can see that things will escalate as this is affecting Thai business all over the Bangkok area even up as far Talat Thai (large thai food market) I live 2k from here and my local restaurant is always packed to the rafters now its almost empty I would hate to think what the city looks like. The Saladaneng area is where you will find the thai mafia keep taking the money out of this type of people and you will have a problem. If they manage to out the government and have new elections some body else will protest or the reds don’t get in who they want they will start again there is no answer to this and I am not sure where it will end up all I no is they need to do something soon


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

It may sound nasty and untasetfull to some but.................The army just needs to say to the reds. You have one day to leave the city or we will make you leave.Then on day two.BLAM, BLAM, BLAM,
After that and many dead people the reds will get the idea.What is going on is killing Thailand.So the government needs to take the strong arm and stop it now.The reds need to understand that just because they do not like the elected government that they do not have the right to kill their own country.Another election will come ,just deal with it until it does.Do not kill your country.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh, of course. The humane _"BLAM BLAM BLAM_" solution. Did you argue for the same miracle cure to Thailand's problems when thousands of yellow-shirted PAD demonstrators were occupying Government House and Bangkok's Suvarnabhumi airport, bringing the country to a standstill?

Those advocating the killing of many largely peaceful demonstrators, whatever colour T-shirt they are wearing, need their heads examining.


----------



## blue eyes (Aug 17, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Ahh, of course. The humane _"BLAM BLAM BLAM_" solution. Did you argue for the same miracle cure to Thailand's problems when thousands of yellow-shirted PAD demonstrators were occupying Government House and Bangkok's Suvarnabhumi airport, bringing the country to a standstill?
> 
> Those advocating the killing of many largely peaceful demonstrators, whatever colour T-shirt they are wearing, need their heads examining.


Ah, but that was nothing like what is going on now.If the "government/army"does not start to show some force then, the whoever protesters will just get more intense and more prolonged.Which they have already proven.Causeing more death to the country of Thailand then they have already done.It is no longer just about Thailand but the world and how the world looks and deals with Thailand.The prolonged actions of the "protesters"is killing the country of Thiland from within.In the worlds eyes it will be a long time before anyone will invest in anything Thai.Outside of Thailand anything that is made or goes thru Thailand is MOST expensive now and on the rise.Oh most investers will not even try to ship thru Thailand anymore because of the high probability of losing some or all money in some way or another.
Largely peaceful?Whenever a group of people with bombs/bullets are going off and no one will tell or point out the ones responsible that really makes the group responsible in the eyes of the average person.But so is life.That is what makes life living so wonderfull.everyone and everywhere is different.


----------

